# Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro?



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

Was wondering if anyone has 20" rims and tires on a stock susp. Audi TT quattro, and if so what size rim, and tire are they running?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Go to a wheel shop. Do it!
Post pics!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Off the top of his head he said "I dont see why not", but I want to know if anyone has done this before, and sizes, and pics would be cool.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_Something something something... pics would be cool.

I agree. So please, do it and post it!!








Are you thinking of chrome spinners?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Mr TT)*

i think you would have to run 25 series tires http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Corrado SLC NL)*

Uhmm... only if you want to do it the "right way".
Just bang 'em on there any way you can - bling is king, do it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado SLC NL* »_i think you would have to run 25 series tires http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen 20"s on a TT befor. Looked kinda wierd like a hotwheels car...


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Audi225)*

saw a TT in daytona,FL a couple of weeks ago w/22's







i guess if u want u can make anything happen


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (LowAmgC)*

225/30/20 will fit....Ive seen it before...dosnt look bad...BIG though


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (LowAmgC)*

22s?







what the ****? 
The wheel wells are pretty roomy but...how did they squeeze that in there? was like half of the rim hidden in the well?


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

hmmm, I think Im going to go 20" then with my TT I have the factory wheels if I run accross any issues.


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_hmmm, I think Im going to go 20" then with my TT I have the factory wheels if I run accross any issues.

Don't do if you want to have decent handling and a nice ride.
I have had 19" wheels on my car (staggered) and the ride does become harsher nbut not unbearable. The only thing that made it worthwhile is my KW V2's. I was able to adjust the stiffness of the shocks to accomodate for the harness of 19's.
With 20's, you will have to run really low profile tires to get them in there. If you are doing car shows and don't really plan to drive it around then yes go for it. Otherwise, you would lose a lot.
Not worth IMO.
2 cents http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_
Don't do if you want to have decent handling and a nice ride.
I have had 19" wheels on my car (staggered) and the ride does become harsher nbut not unbearable. The only thing that made it worthwhile is my KW V2's. I was able to adjust the stiffness of the shocks to accomodate for the harness of 19's.
With 20's, you will have to run really low profile tires to get them in there. If you are doing car shows and don't really plan to drive it around then yes go for it. Otherwise, you would lose a lot.
Not worth IMO.
2 cents http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Im all for handleing, I didnt know it effects it that much. I have stock susp. so I wouldnt be able to adjust anything (yet). My BMW runs 40 series in the front, and 35 seires tires in the rear and it ride silky smooth, and handles extreemly well, but we are talking about a BMW. Does anyone have first hand experience here with 20"s on a TT quattro.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Well if you do the 20's with stock suspension it is gonna look retarded.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Wolk's Wagon)*

Too much talk, not enough pics.
Show me!!!


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Well if you do the 20's with stock suspension it is gonna look retarded.









Have you seen it? Do you have pics? If so please post. I would like to see it. It currently has stock susp. But if I have to get coilovers, then I would buy them also. Im trying to keep from buying 20" rims, and then having to buy 19" rims for the same car because the 20" feel like Im riding on rubber bands, or if I roll over a worm in the road the rim bends. It looks to me 20" have never been done before. I see no pics, or right-ups on 20" rims on a TT, just everyones opinions on why "they think" not "know" they are bad. All opinions, no proof. Im not sold on the idea that 25 series tires are all that bad either. I would maybe try them but need to know if I can get away with using 30 series tires without rubbing. What are your thoughts, and proof on 25 series vrs. 30 series withthis car?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Any wheel shop should be able to slap a tire on a wheel to test fit, no?
If you can turn the steering wheel from side to side with no rub - you're cool.
I'm sure you'll have to watch it when you're cornering, but it'll look amazing.
You're making me want to do the same thing.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Mr TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr TT* »_Any wheel shop should be able to slap a tire on a wheel to test fit, no?
If you can turn the steering wheel from side to side with no rub - you're cool.
I'm sure you'll have to watch it when you're cornering, but it'll look amazing.
You're making me want to do the same thing.

Well incase of serious trouble I still have the factory wheels, so if I had to go back to them I could. I think Im going to go with 20's". I deal with Automotive excellence in Annapolis, MD. Jim over there said he dosent see why not, so Im sure it can happen, but i want to know how bad the ride will be on them, and will my wife make it to work in DC without killing herself, and the car?


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Audi225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi225* »_I've seen 20"s on a TT befor. Looked kinda wierd like a hotwheels car...

Thats kind of the look Im going for...lol


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (LowAmgC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowAmgC* »_saw a TT in daytona,FL a couple of weeks ago w/22's







i guess if u want u can make anything happen

Man! Now thats too big even for me....lol Wonder what he had to do to get that working.


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_
Have you seen it? Do you have pics? If so please post. I would like to see it. It currently has stock susp. But if I have to get coilovers, then I would buy them also. Im trying to keep from buying 20" rims, and then having to buy 19" rims for the same car because the 20" feel like Im riding on rubber bands, or if I roll over a worm in the road the rim bends. It looks to me 20" have never been done before. I see no pics, or right-ups on 20" rims on a TT, just everyones opinions on why "they think" not "know" they are bad. All opinions, no proof. Im not sold on the idea that 25 series tires are all that bad either. I would maybe try them but need to know if I can get away with using 30 series tires without rubbing. What are your thoughts, and proof on 25 series vrs. 30 series withthis car?

He's right. When I put my 19's on with stock suspension, I hid my car in the garage. You'll have a huge wheel gap big enough to stick your head in. That's because the tire profile is so much lower. 
Your ride will look like this:








Not a TT but you get the picture







and these are not 20s so I guarantee it will look muuuuuch worse.












_Modified by TwisTTer at 3:38 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

if you want performance, go for lightweight 18s


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (transio)*

Ok, enough joking around here.. someone post some pics.









_Quote, originally posted by *transio* »_if you want performance, go for lightweight 18s
 
He isn't looking for performance, he wants the hotwheels look.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mr TT)*

heres this TT i found on audiworld with 20s.....doesnt look that bad


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_heres this TT i found on audiworld with 20s.....doesnt look that bad









i would really hate to hit a bump!!!!
i did a "calculator" for the height and you really need a thin tire 
i hope this applies
http://www.dakota-truck.net/CGI-BIN/TireCalc.cgi


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

looks hawt!
but I bet the ride sucks








I can barely the tire on there


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Definitely for looks only - and WOW it looks amazing.
As long as you don't have severely stiff suspension, you'll be happy.
Maybe try it first on OEM?

_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Mr TT)*

Now thats what Im talking about! Does anyone know who's car that is? Are they one here, or any other audi site? I like the look, and a +2 upgrade in other cars dosent make the ride that bad, and like I said I have 35 series on the back of my M5 and it ride smooth as silk. Im sure there is a difference in 35 series, and 30 series tires but not much, and if 225-30-20 fit, Im in good shape, right? Also, Im sure thats not stock suspen. either.

I saw a few things on audiworld on 20". Im diff. going with 20" rims, just gotta move around some money. I'll post up a update here in a week.


_Modified by Serpent7 at 8:34 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_He's right. When I put my 19's on with stock suspension, I hid my car in the garage. You'll have a huge wheel gap big enough to stick your head in. That's because the tire profile is so much lower. 
_Modified by TwisTTer at 3:38 PM 12-17-2006_

your talking crazy man. i went from 15's on my jetta to 18's and it has the same wheel gap because i have the same OD of tire. rim size has nothing to do with tire OD, just like it has nothing to do with wheel gap. it's just going to be really expensive and hard to find tires for a 25"od on 20's i think.


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (pythiasjt)*

all you need is a 225 30 20 tire.
its basic plus sizing, but for the width of most 20 inch rims i would say go with a 235 30 20


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (pythiasjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pythiasjt* »_
your talking crazy man. i went from 15's on my jetta to 18's and it has the same wheel gap because i have the same OD of tire. rim size has nothing to do with tire OD, just like it has nothing to do with wheel gap. it's just going to be really expensive and hard to find tires for a 25"od on 20's i think.

Do you know how to read???????
I said the profile of the tire will make it look weird...and that with 20"s on a TT it will look much worse because he will have to run a much lower profile.















BTDT, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

well, juat ordered the stock tires size, for the stock rim last night. Im going to get these mounted and balanced, and then once these are on, Im ordering the 20" rim and tire, and then if they dont work, Ill decide to either lower the car and make them work, or put my stock wiheels back on and let it ride until the spring.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

my cars got 20s and its a 2001 quattro with 235 35s on it
heres a pic








stock springs for now...


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

and they barely fit and yes they do rub, but only at full lock and not enough to cause wear or damage, i wonder if i can go lower because it doesnt rub up and down just left and right


----------



## Jimmyg41 (Aug 25, 2005)

It'll fit...but why? Would take all the fun out of the car.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

actually these are pretty light, and i really didnt notice much change in ride and very little in performance, if any with the better tires it got better


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_and they barely fit and yes they do rub, but only at full lock and not enough to cause wear or damage, i wonder if i can go lower because it doesnt rub up and down just left and right

Finally! Someone with the set-up. Please go into detail what you have, like susp. what type, and how you have it set-up, how the car rides, what problems have you had with it, what size rims you have, etc... Thanks in advance.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

235 35 20s no spacers stock exhaust no problems, ill be puttin a set of coilovers on it real soon here


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

Offset?


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_235 35 20s no spacers stock exhaust no problems, ill be puttin a set of coilovers on it real soon here

Cool, what size rims do you have 20X7, 20X7.5, etc... also yes, like Mr.TT asked, whats your offset.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

20 x 8 i believe with a wierd offset it was like 37 if i remember correctly, its been a few years since i bought them. i think they were called dp10s


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

here is a few off the UK ebay...20's with 225/30/20
























more pix here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...sting


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

that one looks pretty good, but damn those are rubber bands!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

more on ebay....


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

if you ask me 20s look normal on the tt because of the giant wheel wells, well until you pull up next to a car with 15's and your wheels are bigger than their tires and all haha


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

i need some more meat on my tires. Id rather run 18's or 19's and have a better ride, lighter, and less risk to bend a rim. But im still planning on running lightwieght 17's.. Keep it light.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_Now thats what Im talking about! *Does anyone know who's car that is?* Are they one here, or any other audi site? I like the look, and a +2 upgrade in other cars dosent make the ride that bad, and like I said I have 35 series on the back of my M5 and it ride smooth as silk. Im sure there is a difference in 35 series, and 30 series tires but not much, and if 225-30-20 fit, Im in good shape, right? Also, Im sure thats not stock suspen. either.

I saw a few things on audiworld on 20". Im diff. going with 20" rims, just gotta move around some money. I'll post up a update here in a week.

_Modified by Serpent7 at 8:34 AM 12-18-2006_

That's my friend's Chris's car, he lives here in California.......


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Hey man it is simple...you increase wheel size...you have to minus the tire wall thickness. I am no expert but I too am looking into buying a TT. Currently I own a mazda 3 hatchback and just going from 17's to 18 really made a difference in the ride quality. I am origionally from D.C. area and man...with that thin of a tire on those D.C. roads you willdfinitely hit a pot hole and bend your rim. If you do decide to go 20" (god help you







) Keep your stocks with thick tires for snow. I did the same for my car and I swap in winter. Good luck but I think you will really hate the rough ride and you have to be on alert 24/7 for any bump or hole.
Dan


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Well, thats my whole point. we all agree the TT's have ample room for bigger rims, and there are folks running 35 series tires with 20" rims on stock susp. and it fits fine, then I dont see why my stock rims which have 40 series tires on them would have a problem with potholes. Sure I will have to be more careful, but I really dont think going from a 40 seires tire down to a 35 series tire will be that big of a deal. I just had some really nice snow tires put on my factory rims, and hopefully by the end of this month (Jan.) I will be ordering my wheels. Dont want to say what Im going with yet, but they are KILLAR!!!


----------



## decodeTT (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

Your right, it has been done before, but sit back and think why there are so few out there with 20s. It would be too bad if you dump a bunch of money into a sweet set of wheels then end up not wanting to drive your car, once the euphoria of the new toy wore off, because the handling is awful.
Not to be flippant, just make sure you buy 5 or 6 so you don't have to switch back to your winter set while you wait for a replacement when you bend or crack a rim due to the shorter side wall. I grew up and lived in Boston until this past summer. Except for one, all of my cars have had low profile tires. I have had to replace at least one rim and/or tire every year. And I consider that to be a rather good average, but I am constantly looking out for potholes. Not to dis my wife, because she has admitted this on a number of occasions before, but I'm sure that average would go up if I had skinny tires on her cars.
Look in to getting forged rims for durability and lightness. 20" means alot of rotating mass out there so lighter=better handling. Unfortunately, as the old saying goes "light, strong, inexpensive. Choose two."
Anyway, good luck. If you do go with the Dubs, definitely post your experiences with pics so others can learn from your trials.


_Modified by decodeTT at 11:40 PM 1/2/2007_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (decodeTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decodeTT* »_Your right, it has been done before, but sit back and think why there are so few out there with 20s. It would be too bad if you dump a bunch of money into a sweet set of wheels then end up not wanting to drive your car, once the euphoria of the new toy wore off, because the handling is awful.
Not to be flippant, just make sure you buy 5 or 6 so you don't have to switch back to your winter set while you wait for a replacement when you bend or crack a rim due to the shorter side wall. I grew up and lived in Boston until this past summer. Except for one, all of my cars have had low profile tires. I have had to replace at least one rim and/or tire every year. And I consider that to be a rather good average, but I am constantly looking out for potholes. Not to dis my wife, because she has admitted this on a number of occasions before, but I'm sure that average would go up if I had skinny tires on her cars.
Look in to getting forged rims for durability and lightness. 20" means alot of rotating mass out there so lighter=better handling. Unfortunately, as the old saying goes "light, strong, inexpensive. Choose two."
Anyway, good luck. If you do go with the Dubs, definitely post your experiences with pics so others can learn from your trials.

_Modified by decodeTT at 11:40 PM 1/2/2007_

Thank you for the warning, and yes, I will post the pics, and experiences right here. I do have new tires now on my factory rims, and I also secured a really cheap outlet for the factory size wheels (too bad they dont get 20"....lol), I wish I could share it with you guys but do to the sercimstances I cant, its kinda on the DL (you guys would be pisssed if you knew how inexpensive 225-40-18 actually are). Moreover, there is a guy who posted pics of his 20" rims fitting with 35 series tires. I really dont believe going form a 40series to a 35 series is to much different. And like I said before, my BMW has 40 series on the front, and 35 series on the back (factory sizing) and it drives fine throught the mean streets of Washington DC and I have had no problems with it. Also the rims I want to get are only 1 lbs more than the factory 18" rims on it now. Im sure 1lbs. and 1/2 a series wont make the difference between my wife bending rims, or not. Also, in the winter and early spring it will be riding on factory wheels (most potwholes happen in colder weather) not to say they dont happen in the summer, or fall months but the chances of them are far greater in the cold. If I were going to go from 40 series to 30 series I would have lots more reservation, and a platinum AAA card, (and maybe buy a tow truck and keep it on standby) and maybe still go ahead with the 20" but a 5 series difference? Not enough to warrent anything IMO. Now as far as the ride, if a 5 series difference in tires makes the TT go from nice ride, to bad ride, then Im suing AUDI....lol.


_Modified by Serpent7 at 9:41 AM 1/3/2007_


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i just took my 20s off and went back to the fat fives, as far as ride quality if you didnt know what wheels were on the car i would think you would be hard pressed to tell what wheels were on it, as for handling and acceleration you can tell a bit, ps a 20 inch wheel with a 35 sidewall means your tire is about an inch taller that makes your car taller and look funny.... it also makes your speedo off about 5 mph at 50 atleast thats what the officer told me haha. but as for breaking wheels and tires all the time... ive had mine for 2 years, i take em off in winter and i havent replaced a wheel or tire yet.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

you also arent driving in D.C. there are so many f*ed up roads and it doesnt matter if it is winter or summer cause they never fix them!!
Dan


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_you also arent driving in D.C. there are so many f*ed up roads and it doesnt matter if it is winter or summer cause they never fix them!!
Dan

Dans right about those potholes, me and the wife will have a long talk before they get put on....lol


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

My thoughts: even if they fit they won't *FIT*, know what I mean?


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

for the haters haha


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

235 35 zr20's gotta be shined up for summer haha


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_for the haters haha

















Hey, question. Do you have stock suspen. on youe TT?


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, but ive got coil overs sitting in the garage for when spring rolls around, ill probably put em on in a few days


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

19'staggered on mine.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









First lowered..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (footose_reloaded)*

Wow nice. My cabby is at Induktion. gotta see what the damage is there first.


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Serpent7)*

hey was wondering if you ever got those 20's? And that purple tt on dubz yea thats Chris Garcia. probably top best 3 TT's in SoCal next to mine. his 20's are if i remember 20x9 all around step lip mesh center. 2 piece wheel. he has 225 30 tires on there he has new wheels now. but he had to modify his coilovers to fit the dubs cause they would rub to much. his car is really low. in person man his car looks kick ass with those wheels.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

lol, top 3.
top 3 what? top 3 biggest wheels? top 3 ridiculous paint jobs? top 3 least functional daily drivers?


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Waiting to hear back from Induktion about my cabby. Its getting a 16V transplant. cant rock the boat until I know all the $$$$. I should hear something from them this week coming up.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_for the haters haha

















call me a hater,
those are some fugly wheels for any car.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

agreeedddddddd


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Jimmyg41)*

I've got 19's plus im lowered i think it looks good


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jimmyg41)*

sorry that looks like ass. i have never liked the look of a car being slammed on it's suspension and still about a foot off the ground 'cause the wheels perch it up there. WHY is the ?


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

BlkTT, I think it looks good, I'm even digging the kinda' importish rims, they are growing on me as someone else on here has some like it. I would have never bought those rims for the car, but good thing I haven't bought any yet because they are looking better now adays, it goes wiht the curves.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (BlkTT)*

Looks really good! 19 do look nice, but Im going for the bigger macaroni! Im going to call Induktion on my cabby today, if the give me a answer $$$$. I may be able to order my rims today.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (87Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87Euro* »_BlkTT, I think it looks good, I'm even digging the kinda' importish rims, they are growing on me as someone else on here has some like it. I would have never bought those rims for the car, but good thing I haven't bought any yet because they are looking better now adays, it goes wiht the curves.

importish???








those are axis milanos


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_sorry that looks like ass. i have never liked the look of a car being slammed on it's suspension and still about a foot off the ground 'cause the wheels perch it up there. WHY is the ?

thats why im keeping 17's. When i go low im really going low! I want the body to be just barely off the ground and you cant do that with 19's or 20's.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
importish???








those are axis milanos

clean and sexy, nuff said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

a foot off the ground?? are you crazy man? you need to check your ruler and make sure youre using inches. looks like ass? were not talking about your girlfriend here ok?


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

oh yea i appreciate the clean and sexy and everyone else who likes them, thought id try them and i was happy with them, i think it just completes the look


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BlkTT)*

Im actually looking for some Axis Milanos right now....19x8 and 19x9.5"....I think it would make mine look better....







they are hard to find in our bolt pattern though.....Where did you get yours at...


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Will 20" rims + tires fit a 03 TT quattro? (Serpent7)*

OK, looks like the cabby is going to be around $4000. If so i may have just enough $$$$ left over to do rims only right now. Will see in 2 weeks when the cabby is completed at Induktion.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_









Those rims are HOT







Please everyone chip in and buy me a set in 19" (or 18" if you guys can't get enough together) and ship them to Green Bay on my birthday ok thnx


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Phrost)*

that rubber....man o man stretttcheddd


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

oh and blktt...your rims are f-ing awesome. i was thinking of getting italia propellers for my car....looks kind like those











_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 7:00 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

From all the pics (and height from ground asise aside) the 19's are as far as you should go. even if the style of the wheel is nice I think the 19's are perfect for the TT. The 20's look kinda strange on that car.....not hating...your ride do with it what you want. When I get mine it will have nothing bigger than 19"s.
Dan


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (danchef)*

OK, I hit a pothole with my M5 and bent the factory wheel, so I had to purchase 20" new rims for the m5 not the TT I'll post pics of it, if you like. The TT will have to wait a while for rims....


----------

